# Pretty good day



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did some surf fishing with my wife's niece from Italy. She caught her first red and was ecstatic that it was a keeper. Caught a ton of small pompano and pinfish with the occasional whiting mixed in. Just had a nice dinner of redfish, red throats and some whiting. Odd thing was, I caught a sea turtle. Put up a hell of a fight, then I realized what it was and got it in close and cut the line. He/she was about 18" across and pretty cranky. I've always seen them offshore, so this was kind of neat to see it in close. Just sucked to have hooked it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great report. Thanks for posting. Pensacola, Navarre, Johnson's Beach?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Perdido Key across from Lillians


----------

